# The Work is Done... time to enjoy fall



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Well, like several others out there, who train their own hunting companions, the work is pretty well done and it is time to get excited about taking them into the field to enjoy another great North Dakota'n fall. I know I feel good about the conditioning we have done (mostly that he has done) and feel pretty well prepared for this fall.

I tell you what, the past few evenings that we have spent at our local training area have been something to marvel... no bugs, sweatshirts to insulate out the cold and the sounds of the local geese moving around a little more than they did in the warm summer weather. Heck, we even sae the first pair of sandhill crane of the year.

Good luck to all... it's going to be one to remember... just like every year here on the prairie.

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like where your head is at. I'm feeling the same way. Got my GWP on a few (very few) ruffs last weekend, and I was very happy with what I saw. Hopefully he just keeps on improving as the season wears on and we make a lot of good memories along the way.

Good luck this year!!! :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yep. Loved what I saw from my girl on our first trip to Canada this year. Next trip should be even better!! Good luck, fellas!


----------

